# Scripts Nils Liberg (file KSP) - scripts for Kontakt (Kontakt preset)



## script?07 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello. I discovered recently the scripts of the Nile LIBERG for Kontakt. It is possible to open these scripts in the KSP Editor. On the other hand, my question is the following one: is it possible to open these script in Kontakt 3?


----------



## mk282 (Aug 25, 2012)

Depends on the syntax, there have been some changes between Kontakt 3 and Kontakt 4/5 KSP. Not to mention a lot of new commands used in K4/5.

However, Nils' scripts are fairly old, and most of them were made for Kontakt 2 if I remember correctly, so they should work in K3 as well.


----------



## script?07 (Aug 25, 2012)

I thank mk282 for its answer. My question is now the following one: how do we make to import the scripts of the Nile Liberg (in the .ksp format) in Kontakt 3?
The scripts by default in Kontakt belong to the format " Kontakt preset ".
Beforehand thank you for the answer.


----------



## mk282 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's not Nile, it's Nils. 


You open the script in KScript, press F5 to compile the script, then just paste in Script Editor in Kontakt.


----------



## script?07 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello.
I thank mk282. Sorry for Nils. 
I am always confronted with the same problem because I do not know how we can stick the script of Nils Liberg in the script editor of Kontakt 3. In KScript Editor of Nils Liberg I press on the sideline F5 of my computer; the following message appears: " Successfully ampiled (the code is now on the clipboard ready to be pasted into Kontakt ". 
The problem is that when I press to the right on the mouse, I do not create the menu where represents the command "paste " exactly.


----------



## mk282 (Aug 27, 2012)

You need to go to Kontakt's Script Editor view, and press Edit button in lower left corner, so the editor opens. Then, either right-click on the white surface to get the context menu, or press Ctrl+V to paste the text.


----------



## script?07 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you.
I used the Ctrl+V command to stick the script. Other method does not work in Kontakt 3.5.0.25.


----------



## mk282 (Aug 28, 2012)

Why are you using that old dinosaur version anyways? Update! :D


----------



## script?07 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello. 
The reason is simple, and I am not the only one to be of this opinion. Native Instrument in the updates did not still translate certain textbooks of help joined to the software. As far as it is very difficult to use the script editor for example, it is even more difficult to use it if we do not read in its mother tongue a complex user manual. As long as there will be no translated help, I shall not buy update because it would not be of use to me more that the prehistoric version which I use at present.
Sorry for the english.


----------

